# Unpainted Tomy AFX Porsche 959



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi Guys,

My brother sent me this photo this morning and I was wondering if anyone had any information on it.

My initial assumption was a resin shell but the windows are a seperate piece which makes me think it is a prototype or something.



He said the link just took him to ebay. 

I don't know how many if any of the 959s were white underneath but I suppose it could be a stripped shell.

Anyway, it would be good to hear people's thoughts.

Cheers

Gareth

EDIT: Found the ebay listing and the seller didn't know the car's history either!


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

While there is now way of telling what this car started as without it being in hand, at least two of the tomy cars were molded in white.


------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

It could be a stripped one of these


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks guys. So either a really, rare car that no one has seen or more likely a stripped car. I'm going to say stripped car unless someone else comes up with more info.
Cheers

Gareth


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Gareth, I'm quite certain that VS2 is on the money. I knew I had one of them buried away somewhere and just dug it out. Looking at it from the same angle as your brothers shot, there seems no doubt. All details are identical. Mine was molded in white, clearly able to be seen from the underside. I'd call it a positive ID, stripped Tomy AFX Porsche 961 CM87 #203 - AFX logo. Hope that helps.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------

